# 654.20 v. 654.21



## elisaarb (Jun 14, 2010)

Patient delivers via c-section following previous c-section.  Anesthesia administered.  According to documentation no mention of antepartum or postpartum condition is noted.  Which code would you use to be most accurate as far as this procedure:  654.20 or 654.21


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 15, 2010)

654.21  because you state delivered.  The 5th digit  of "1" = delivererd without mention of postpartum complication.  FYI - the 5th digit of "0" = unspecified. 

Julie, CPC


----------

